# Wie macht man diesen Effekt und wie heisst er?



## mrchaos (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!?

Kann mir einer sagen, wie man den Effekt im angehangenen Bild macht (die Person) und wie dieser Effekt heisst.

Schon mal besten Dank im Voraus an euch alle.


Gruss ... MrChaos


----------



## Nil18 (5. Februar 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach sieht das nach nem einfachen Brush aus.


----------



## megabit (5. Februar 2007)

Nil18 hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Meinung nach sieht das nach nem einfachen Brush aus.



Nicht der Hintegrund, sondern die Person.

Da gibt es viele verschiedene Wege. Ein Schneller wäre, die Person erst in Graustufen umzuwandeln, dann Helligkeit und Kontrast ein wenig erhöhen (damit werden halle und dunkle bereiche deutlicher voneinander getrennt) und dann in ein Bitmap mit Schwellenwert 50 % zu ändern. Danach kannst du das wieder in RGB wandeln um ein wenig Feintuning zu machen. 

Oder du zeichnest das Foto mit einem Vektorprogramm in eine Vektorgrafik um. Dauer länger ist aber vom Ergebnis nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Februar 2007)

Oder das weiß bzw. schwarz mit Fülloptionen ausblenden. Beispiel hier.


Alex


----------



## mrchaos (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

da sage ich doch erst einmal DANKE für eure Tipps.
Ich werde es mal versuchen...mal schauen ob es klappt.


Gruss ... MrChaos


----------

